# Douglas Hedger George "Doug" Holt



## Strike (1 Apr 2013)

Passed away the day before his grand-daughter's wedding.  A veteran of WWII, he was able to pin her jump wings on her chest last spring.

RIP Mr. Holt.

Visitation info:
http://www.smithsfh.com/book-of-memories/1533171/Holt-Douglas/service-details.php

Obit:
http://www.obitsforlife.com/obituary/683490/Holt-Douglas.php


----------

